# Why is one of my minis so much smaller?



## StephjShank (Oct 17, 2012)

I have three goats, two pygs and one n/p x (thats what was suggested here, anyway!) that I've has for a year. My pygs (one whether and one doe) have grown a lot and I think are a good size. I purchased them from a reputable breeder and they are healthy happy goats. The x I purchased from a petstore, no background, guessed age, ect. I am worried I did something wrong (these are my first goats) because he's so much smaller. He did grow, just not like the others. He eats the most, and acts normal.









Edit: urghh I'm not sure what is going on with my pictures, ignore the one of me


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He's just a smaller goat. My minis are all different sizes. Some are bigger, some are smaller. If he seems normal, with a normal appetite, I wouldn't worry about him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are pet stores that sell goats?! :?

Not all goats grow at the same speed and since he's from a different breeder then the other two, he has different genetics. He may just end up being a smaller goat, he may be a slow grower and catch up in time, or possibly he had a coccidiosis problem at some point, but they all look healthy so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Do your "Pygmies" have paperwork? They look like mixes to me. Their coloring isn't within the range for Pygmy goats. They all look like crosses to me, but the smaller one may have more Pygmy blood, since Pygs are smaller than other minis. My Pygmy is only 16 inches tall and she's full grown.

Lots of farms refer to all small goats as Pygmies. I don't know why. Maybe they don't realize Pygmy is a breed with standards and bloodlines? I prefer to call small non-purebred goats "Mixed Minis". 

I have a purebred Pyg and two ND/Pyg crosses (her kids). The size difference is pretty noticeable, just like yers. I can try to get a pic if you'd like to see.


----------



## StephjShank (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, all I have to compare him to are the other goats, and my friends goats. He's just so much smaller. But yes, he acts healthy 

No paperwork on the goats, they are just pets so I was never really concerned about breed specifics, but any breed guesses are welcomed


----------

